# Compatible GPU with AMD A10 5700 APU



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2012)

Forum Friends,what AMD GPU(particularly from the *HD Radeon 7xxx* series) will be compatible with socket* FM2* AMD A10 APU and the corresponding motherboard?
Please mention the series and GPU model in particular.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

All cards are compatible as long as the mobo has a PCie x16 slot. If you are asking about dual graphics to pair with the IGP, here's the answer:-

AMD Radeon Dual Graphics


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

Budget ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry @Skud, mate I just wanted to know the "dual graphics" pair,but I misrepresented the statement.

Anyway,Thanks to you Friend.

Just an info:--->
Can the HD 6570 be paired with an A10,which is lower in hierarchy than a HD 6670?

And according to AMD's website,HD 6670 is the highest configurable GPU to pair with,isin't it?

Also,can the pairing occur with HD 7670 GPU?


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

6570 can be paired, only performance will be bit low. 7670 is a rebranded, OEM only 6670, so if you can get hold of one, you can pair it too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2012)

^^Thank you Skud.

Request to close the Thread.


----------

